# starting the planning stage



## Brian (Jan 22, 2014)

I am looking for creative criticism on my first draft.The table will be 4'6" X 11' in phase #1. It will start as a DC system but I will wire it at the time for DCC as well.When it is time to add phase #2 the table will be cut( I hope the cut line shows up) and the curves and straights added(removing the bottom straight and lower right curves) to go to a 3' X ? table which will more than likely go to another 4' 11' table making it a "U" shape. All outer radius' are 24" and inner are 22". The track is planned as code 100 Atlas with #8 turnouts.( I have several old Rivarossi steamers)
Phase #1







Phase #2








The room I am planning to use is approx. 16'X16'. the layout will start in the middle of the room and when I add phase #2 will be moved to a wall or at the least closer to the wall. I am trying the free version of "AnyRail5" right now so that's why I can't put these plans together or add some buildings. I ran out of pieces!
Ok, let me have you thoughts. This is my first attempt at a layout that isn't a single loop on a 4x8 sheet as well as doing it on the computer!
Oh and its going to be all on one level for now.
Thanks ,Brian


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

looks pretty good, only though i had was an "interchange" track out to the rest of the world, not much for operations, just visual appeal, I only have one short one on my layout, and its usually got a few cars spotted there, but it points to world "beyond the fascia", lol


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

My addled brain did not understand where phase 2 meets
phase 1.

You have a nice running layout, and a good yard.

I would connect that spur coming off the bottom of the
inner loop to a track running a long way both left and right
with possible additional spurs off of it. Those could serve a number of industries.

Don


----------



## Brian (Jan 22, 2014)

I am making an attempt to come up with another picture to show the 2 together. Can you explain an "interchange" track please. after all I'm just a Hobo!
Thanks for the suggestion,
Brian


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

an interchange is simply a piece of track where your 'home' railroad changes cars over to go 'someplace else' ...in my case it's a short [5 car length] spur that looks like it goes into a tunnel to another railroad .. this link explains it better than I can ..
http://modeltrains.about.com/od/operatingmodeltrains/a/Modeling-An-Interchange.htm


----------



## Brian (Jan 22, 2014)

Ok, here is what I hope will be Phase #2







In the area on the left side there will be hopefully a turntable, round house and other support buildings off of the 2 "siding" tracks . In the "No idea where this will go yet" area will be the start of industrial and commercial settings. This area may turn into more of a kidney shape rather than a rectangle and then I am not even hazarding a guess yet as to what may happen below that area.
Again Thank you for the replies,
Brian


----------



## Brian (Jan 22, 2014)

A quick question, Does the direction of traffic really matter? I am assuming outer track will go counter clockwise and inner, clockwise for the most part.
Brian


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

i dont know clock wise in your home, but all the trains i see the engineer is on the right side of the tracks. so it puts him on the side away from on coming traffic. which i will never understand.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

It's not that unusual to see trains on the 'wrong' track in the U.S.

Sometimes it's a passing siding. A train can be going south on the Right
track which is the main, but another train is going North on the left passing
siding track.

Or, MOW crew is working on one of the tracks and all traffic is
diverted to the remaining track.

Or, there could be a train headed for an industrial siding accessible only from
the right track 

It does look odd, though, since we are accustomed to seeing Southbound
vehicles on the left.

Yes, the engineer sits on the right side. I got to 'drive' an old former Army
diesel switcher on a track curving to the left. That long hood blocks
everything to the left. You hope the track is there because you
cannot see it. Crew buddy better be watching to let you know. It's
a strange feeling.

Don


----------

